# CWC Question



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Got this in the week and all is ok. ETA 7765 in there. Some markings on the back but I think this is an unissued one

My my question relates to the date work. Does anyone else have on of these as this clearly has date work in it. The stem pulls out into two positions the first quick sets the date, you can also hear the disc advance at about 2 o'clock? Is this the norm for these or should I sort it out?


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Very nice, it does look to be in excellent condition :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This is normal, you would have thought that they could have taken the date wheel out though, it's not difficult.



JoT said:


> The 7765 has a date function, nothing to worry about. You are correct that the watch is not an issued watch and is a remake of the 1970's chronograph. Very nice watches IMO!


 Good to see you John :clap:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> This is normal, you would have *thought that they could have taken the date wheel out though, it's not difficult.*
> 
> Good to see you John :clap:


 That's the difference between watchmakers and watch assemblers 

Thanks boss :biggrin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> This is normal, you would have thought that they could have taken the date wheel out though, it's not difficult.
> 
> Good to see you John :clap:


 I`ll second that John :thumbs_up:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ll second that John :thumbs_up:


 It'll be coming out Monday. And the setting lever spring will be swapped for one with only one position


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Ended up servicing the watch as it all looked a little bit neglected



















thats rather a lot of components not required










the new setting lever spring and yoke

ill take some together pics when done :thumbsup:


----------

